# If you need to move or close a thread please report your own thread or post



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I see very often people that are aware of their thread or post needing to be moved and simply typing : “ please administrators remove or place somewhere else"

This won’t do.

Does anyone really expect any administrator to read ALL the new posts?

The only way to make them aware of anything like this is to report one’s own thread or post.

The little black triangle at the bottom of a post gets you to a box, fill it in and it will get immediate attention.

Thanks.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for high-lighting this Milandro.


----------

